
British researcher who stopped WannaCry ransomware detained in US - nealmueller
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/03/researcher-who-stopped-wannacry-ransomware-detained-in-us
======
dabber
Another discussion from today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918545)

